# Come aggiornare solo alcuni pacchetti?

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... ho già letto sul come poter mascherare i pacchetti pr evitare che questi vengono aggiornati... ma a me serve proprio il contrario... ho bisogno di aggiornare solo determinati pacchetti da un overlay attraverso layman.... parlo di compiz... vorrei tenere xeffects attivato ma così facendo, quando provo a fare un emerge -uD world, gentoo vuole installarmi tutti gli aggiornamenti dell'overlay... Se elimino l'overlay viceversa, gentoo vuole fare il downgrade dei pacchetti compiz.... ora... come posso fare in modo di aggiornare solamente i pacchetti di compiz presenti in xeffects???

----------

## Onip

puoi copiarti solo gli ebuild che ti servono in un overlay locale e togliere l'overlay di layman

----------

## ReDirEct__

Altrimenti? C'è qualche altra soluzione?

----------

## Scen

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> Altrimenti? C'è qualche altra soluzione?

 

EMERGE-OVERLAY, utilissimo strumento creato dal nostro infaticabile mouser  :Cool: 

----------

## Onip

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EMERGE-OVERLAY, utilissimo strumento creato dal nostro infaticabile mouser 

 

Che fa in automatico quello che ho detto io

----------

## bandreabis

Ormai non esiste più, ma mi servirebbe.

----------

